# PX4 Storm Safety/Decocker Question.



## PCollen

I've only seen the PX4 in 'net pictures, but is seems to me that the F-style safety/decocker lever is in safe-mode when it is pushed DOWN (red dot not visible). This is counterintuitive to my albeit limited experience with thumb safeties, which is SAFE = safety lever UP, and FIRE = safety lever DOWN. It isn't natural for me to draw a weapon, achieve my grip, and flip my thumb UP to disengage the safety. My thumb is moving downwards at that time.


----------



## VAMarine

Yes, that is common on slide mounted safety/decockers. Most people decock, and then place the gun back in firing mode so that the safety is in the fire position relying on the longer DA trigger pull to be the "safety" (along with the brain/booger hook disconnect) more along the lines of a Glock, Sig, or DAO revolver where there is NO manual safety (I do not consider the trigger lever in a Glock to be a manual safety)


----------



## LanceORYGUN

It is not natural for me to draw my weapon and engage any type of safety when my life is on the line and I have more important things to worry about.

The PX4 has a DA/SA trigger system. So the trigger pull for the first shot is double action. The gun is as safe to carry with the safety set on fire as any double action revolver is safe to carry.

The trigger pulls on my PX4 are quite outstanding, which is why I like mine so very much. Both are very smooth and break cleanly, without any movement in the gun. The DA pull is long and heavy enough to pretty much prevent any accidental discharge.


.


----------



## Doug B.

VAMarine said:


> Yes, that is common on slide mounted safety/decockers. Most people decock, and then place the gun back in firing mode so that the safety is in the fire position relying on the longer DA trigger pull to be the "safety" (along with the brain/booger hook disconnect) more along the lines of a Glock, Sig, or DAO revolver where there is NO manual safety (I do not consider the trigger lever in a Glock to be a manual safety)


Exactly what I do. I don't consider it a safety issue.


----------



## Triple7

Safeties are not suppose to be a natural action that's why they are safeties....it should be a deliberate action. Though the PX4 has a flip up safety it is easy to use once you get used to it.....though it you are switching back and forth between guns it might be a harder adjustment. These safeties can also be removed from my understanding.


----------



## VAMarine

The big issue with the slide mounted safety/decockers is that when doing malfunction drills it is very easy to re-engage the safety mechanism without knowing it.


----------



## vmx

I think the direction for safety SAFE position should always be DOWN, because if it ever gets loose over time, I would never want gravity to pull it from safe to unsafe. By making the FIRE position UP, that ensures that it was deliberately moved there by YOU the shooter, not by chance or gravity!

Also, if you use a two hand stance it's quite natural to flick the safety up with your other thumb, not a prob for me at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

vmx said:


> I think the direction for safety SAFE position should always be DOWN, because if it ever gets loose over time, I would never want gravity to pull it from safe to unsafe. By making the FIRE position UP, that ensures that it was deliberately moved there by YOU the shooter, not by chance or gravity!...


With all due respect, you might do well to explore the mechanical arrangement of your gun's safety mechanism.
I don't know the mechanical aspects of each and every pistol out there, but I'm pretty sure that, no matter what breaks or wears out, mere gravity will not cause any TDA gun's safety lever to move from "on" to "off." (Feel free to explore the issue, and then to correct me if the facts warrant it.)

In my own experience, *VAMarine*'s two most recent responses were much closer to reality than was yours.


----------



## pic

I like safety down to disengage as in the 1911 style. feels more natural. your thumb has more strength pushing down then flicking up. all the while your sighting your target in a more fluid motion


----------



## VAMarine

vmx said:


> I think the direction for safety SAFE position should always be DOWN, because if it ever gets loose over time, I would never want gravity to pull it from safe to unsafe. By making the FIRE position UP, that ensures that it was deliberately moved there by YOU the shooter, not by chance or gravity!
> 
> Also, if you use a two hand stance it's quite natural to flick the safety up with your other thumb, not a prob for me at all.


So if it wears out enough to drop on its own, how are you going to fire the gun? Hold the safety (slide mounted mind you) in the upward firing position with your support hand and shoot it with the other hand? Good luck with that.

As for the two handed stance, that's assuming you can GET to a two-handed stance. If you're carrying for self defense a two handed stance may not always be able to obtain.


----------



## pic

if your hand gun does have an external safety and you chose to carry with safety off, that's fine.
But I personally would still reach for the safety first to confirm it's status.
If I am in a pocket carry mode, and my alertness level tells me to step it up a notch, I call it yellow, myself. I will check the safety lever, sometimes disengage. and I will make sure my magazine is properly locked in. And partially slip the gun out of it's pocket holster.


----------



## denner

VAMarine said:


> The big issue with the slide mounted safety/decockers is that when doing malfunction drills it is very easy to re-engage the safety mechanism without knowing it.


Beretta evidently addressed that issue with the Storm's safety/decocker. The PX4's pronounced wings make it virtually impossible to re-engage the safety while doing malfunction drills, or at least I haven't found a way. I still personally prefer the "G" model's. The first DA pull is enough reassurance for me.


----------



## kaboooom

I like the type 'f' decocker/safety (D/S). My Bersa thunder 380 has a similar D/S. I practice w/ them both using the same drills and so it is natural for me to clear the safety on the draw. The reverse holstering also engages the D/S. It took some practice so it is more of a memory muscle response now.


----------



## boringknowitall

VAMarine said:


> So if it wears out enough to drop on its own, how are you going to fire the gun?


Duck tape....lol


----------

